# إذا كنت ممن عملو&#1575



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

*إذا كنت ممن عملوا في مجال الطاقة المتجددة ...&*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوانا المهندسين/ات في كل مكان وفي كل زمان

لاحظت أن زيارات الموقع من أعضاء جدد قد كثرت وهذا شيء عظيم جدا 

إذا كنت من أصحاب التجارب في هذا المجال .... ؟

أحب ونحب أن نتعرف على أعلام عملية في هذا المجال

أحب ونحب أن نتعرف على كل من عمل في احدى المشاريع الكبرى في هذا المجال

أرجوا أن تسجلوا حضوركم وأن تتكلموا باختصار عن تجربتكم في هذا المجال

لكم كل التحية وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## كمال_حامد (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا الاخ الكردي علي دعوتكم-- نعم انا مهتم بالطاقة المتجددة وقد اخذت دورة تدريبية ولي شهادة من مشروع الطاقة الشمسية والطاقات المتجددة بوزارة الطاقة و التعدين بالتعاون مع برنامج الامم المتحدة الانماي . تجاربي تتركز حول تصميم و تركيب النظام الشمسي 
نتمني ان يدوم التواصل كما انني مستعد للاستشارة في هذا المجال علي النت علي الرغم من وجودي المتقطع اتمني ان نتبادل التجارب 
لكم التحية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا أخي كمال على المشاركة

أخيرا بليت ريقي وأول شخص يشارك في هذي المشاركة

للأسف هي وحدة من تنين:

يا إما خبراء العرب في هذا المجال ندرة نادرة

يا إما انهم ليسوا من رواد ومستخدمي الشبكة

على وجه العموم أخي الكريم والفاضل مازلت مستمر بدعوة من أعرفهم من خبراء في هذا المجال

للمشاركة بمالديهم من مواضيع على المنتدى ولن أمل ان شاء الله

أتمنى عليك أن تشجع زملاءك من أصحاب الخبرة في هذا المجال للمشاركة أيضا بمالديهم

وأتمنى أن لا تبخل علينا بالمزيد بمالديكم من معلومات في هذا المجال

وذلك من خلال إجابتك عن الأسئلة التالي:

1) ماهي مجالات الطاقة المتجددة التي عملت بها ؟

2) في أي دول وضمن أي مؤسسات عملت فيها ؟ ( يفضل وضع روابط إلكترونية )

3) ما أهم المشاريع التي عملت ضمن فريق عملها ؟

4) ما أهم المشاكل التي واجهتك خلال عملك في هذا المجال ؟

5) تقييمك لكفاءة هذا أدوات هذا المجال ومستقبله عالميا ؟

أكرر شكري لك على المشاركة

م.محمد الكردي


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

[url=http://www.elwfa.com/vb/upload/]




[/url]​


----------



## كمال_حامد (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم الكردي السلام عليكم بالنسبة للاجابة علي تساؤلاتك . ان مجال الطاقة المتجددة مجال قديم جدا لكن جديد . فقد طور الناس مند فترة طويلة طاقة الرياح (الطاحونة الهولندية) و البيوغاز ( الصيني ) .. الخ ... وتم اهمالها مع ظهور النفط لكن الشركات الاوربية اتجهة بشدة الي هدا المجال في تطوير انظمة الاتصالات و الاقمار الصناعية ثم اتجهت بشدة اليه في الاونه الاخير نتيجة لاحساسهم ربما ان النفط مصدر غير دائم للطاقة . اصبحت الان تدخل في كل شئ تقريبا في المنزل و المكتب والسيارات وهلم جرا 

1) ماهي مجالات الطاقة المتجددة التي عملت بها ؟
مشروع الاف قرية - يهدف الي انارة الف قرية بدارفور بالطاقة الشمسية 

2) في أي دول وضمن أي مؤسسات عملت فيها ؟ 
لم عمل خارج القطر

3) ما أهم المشاريع التي عملت ضمن فريق عملها ؟ 
كما في 1 اعلاه

4) ما أهم المشاكل التي واجهتك خلال عملك في هذا المجال ؟ 
غلاء معدات الطاقة الشمسية فهي ليست في متناول يد المواطن البسيط - جهل الناس بتقانات الطاقة المتجددة الاخري كالبيوغاز - و الرياح لاتوجد مؤسسات تدعم وتستثمر في هدا المجال المربح 

5) تقييمك لكفاءة هذا أدوات هذا المجال ومستقبله عالميا ؟
مجال مفيد جدا وحيوي انت تحصل علي طاقة نظيفة بلا مخلفات ودون بدل جهد يدكر - طاقة المستقبل 

أكرر شكري لك على المشاركة
اكرر شكري لك علي الاهتمام 
(ملاحظة الكيبورت لايضع نقطة فوق الحرف د )


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا*



كمال_حامد قال:


> اخي الكريم الكردي السلام عليكم بالنسبة للاجابة علي تساؤلاتك . ان مجال الطاقة المتجددة مجال قديم جدا لكن جديد . فقد طور الناس مند فترة طويلة طاقة الرياح (الطاحونة الهولندية) و البيوغاز ( الصيني ) .. الخ ... وتم اهمالها مع ظهور النفط لكن الشركات الاوربية اتجهة بشدة الي هدا المجال في تطوير انظمة الاتصالات و الاقمار الصناعية ثم اتجهت بشدة اليه في الاونه الاخير نتيجة لاحساسهم ربما ان النفط مصدر غير دائم للطاقة . اصبحت الان تدخل في كل شئ تقريبا في المنزل و المكتب والسيارات وهلم جرا
> 
> 1) ماهي مجالات الطاقة المتجددة التي عملت بها ؟
> مشروع الاف قرية - يهدف الي انارة الف قرية بدارفور بالطاقة الشمسية
> ...





شكرا لك أخ كمال

واضح أن خبرتك مركزة في مجال الطاقة الشمسية

وفقك الله لكل خير وكم أتمنى أن تفيدنا بما لديك من مواد علمية أو تدريبية في هذا المجال

خاصة في موضوع تصميم النظام الشمسي وتوزيع وتوصيل الخلايا

وموضوع دمج نظامان معا مثلا نظام شمسي ونظام رياح وتوربينات إن كان لديك أي فكرة عن

الموضوع.

أكرر شكري لتفاعلك معنا وانتظر منك المزيد


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (9 سبتمبر 2006)

هدا الرابط ممكن به بعض المعلومات المفيدة

http://news.4eco.com/2005/09/30/


----------



## كمال_حامد (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الموقع فيه اعلان عن ملتقي في دبي عن خلايا الوقود في ديسمبر المقبل


----------



## ابو البكر (29 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ابشرك اخي الاستاذ محمد الكردي قريبا سوف تفاجأ بما تنتظره بس اعطني فرصة وان شاء الله تعالى لن تكون طويلة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 سبتمبر 2006)

ابو البكر;238153 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ابشرك اخي الاستاذ محمد الكردي قريبا سوف تفاجأ بما تنتظره بس اعطني فرصة وان شاء الله تعالى لن تكون طويلة




أهلا بك أبو البكر ،،،، وأنتظرك بفارغ الصبر ان شاء الله

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابو البكر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته 
امس قمت باول تجربة حول المدفئة التي لا تحتاج الى وقود التي سبق ذكرها والنتيجة لم تكن مرضية ولكن سوف اوطور قليلا بها واعطيكم النتيجة وكل المخططات اللازمة ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## ابو البكر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

النتيجة لابأس بها بس تحتاج الى تعديل لتلبي كافة الاحتياجات المرجوة منها بأذن الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله في جهدك أخي أبو البكر

وبانتظار جديدك 

أحبذ أن تضع لانجازك مشاركة جديدة منفصلة

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو البكر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حتما استاذ محمد ولكن عندما تكون التجربة كاملة ومفيدة للجميع 
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## daylight (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا عادل الزعبي حاصل على شهادة الماجستير في تكنلوجيا الطاقه
خبرتي متواضع جدا
لقد قمت بدراسة عن توفير ضوء النهار في الغرف المكتبيه أثناء ساعات العمل 
وذلك في مبنى يعرف ب ZEO Building(Zero Energy Office) وكانت دراستي اتوزع الضوء في السبيس space ومدى مطابقته للمعيير الدوليه بالأضاف لدراسة العوامل المؤثره في ذلك
اتمنى ان اكون على اتصال باي شخص في مجال daylighting او ممن يعمل على برنامج Radiance


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

daylight قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عادل الزعبي حاصل على شهادة الماجستير في تكنلوجيا الطاقه
> خبرتي متواضع جدا
> لقد قمت بدراسة عن توفير ضوء النهار في الغرف المكتبيه أثناء ساعات العمل
> ...



أهلا بك أخي عادل
صدقني ما أفرح إلا لما أحد الخبراء يشارك تحت هذا الموضوع لأنه الأهم ولأن من شأنه وصل مجموعة خبرات من كل مكان

على وجه العموم سعيد جدا بك وأتمنى أن تعطينا فكرة عن مكان عملك أو مؤسستك وعن

الصعوبات التي واجهتها في هذا المجال.

بارك الله فيك


----------



## daylight (11 أكتوبر 2006)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> أهلا بك أخي عادل
> صدقني ما أفرح إلا لما أحد الخبراء يشارك تحت هذا الموضوع لأنه الأهم ولأن من شأنه وصل مجموعة خبرات من كل مكان
> 
> على وجه العموم سعيد جدا بك وأتمنى أن تعطينا فكرة عن مكان عملك أو مؤسستك وعن
> ...


لقد كان المشروع جزء من دراستي في مرحلة الماجستير ولمعرفة المزيد الرجاء زيارة موقع الشركه للتعرف على المزيد
والموقع هو
www.ien.dk
وهو تحت سب لينك ZEO Building


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شرفتنا م. عادل أهنئك على هذا العمل القيم ودائما الى الامام

الف شكر لك على تعاونك معنا


اخي ابو البكر في انتظارك وبارك الله فيك


تحياتي:34:


----------



## ossama (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا اسامة من العراق وهذي المشاركة الاولى الي واشكرك على مشاركاتك وبالحقيقة انا عندي دراسات على انتاج الطاقة المتجددة وقداستطيع ن شاء الله انتاج طاقة بجهاز تتزايد الى درجة انها تدمر نفسها من الطاقة والحرارة وذلك بدون اي مصدر خارجي للطاقة ولكن احتاج المساعدة في هذا الامر وشكرا


----------



## daylight (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ossama قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا اسامة من العراق وهذي المشاركة الاولى الي واشكرك على مشاركاتك وبالحقيقة انا عندي دراسات على انتاج الطاقة المتجددة وقداستطيع ن شاء الله انتاج طاقة بجهاز تتزايد الى درجة انها تدمر نفسها من الطاقة والحرارة وذلك بدون اي مصدر خارجي للطاقة ولكن احتاج المساعدة في هذا الامر وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز أسامه
كيف لك أن تنتج طاقه بدزن مصدر خارجي للطاقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!
والمعروف ان الطاقه لا تفنى ولا تستحدث وانما تنتقل من شكل لاخر!!!!:87:


----------



## Omer kalil (24 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ محمد الكردي 
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا الدكتور عمر خليل احمد من العراق حاصل على شهادة الدكتوراه في الطاقة الشمسية وقد اعجبت بالملتقى بشكل عام وخاصة قسم الطاقة المتجددة وفي النية فتح قسم لهندسة الطاقة المتجددة في كلية الهندسة فهل توجد لديك عناوين لمثل هذه الاقسام في العالم علما اني حاولت ولم اجد مع التقدير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

Omer kalil قال:


> الاخ محمد الكردي
> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا الدكتور عمر خليل احمد من العراق حاصل على شهادة الدكتوراه في الطاقة الشمسية وقد اعجبت بالملتقى بشكل عام وخاصة قسم الطاقة المتجددة وفي النية فتح قسم لهندسة الطاقة المتجددة في كلية الهندسة فهل توجد لديك عناوين لمثل هذه الاقسام في العالم علما اني حاولت ولم اجد مع التقدير



أهلا بك د.عمر

سأجمع لك بعضها قريبا

لكن هل يهمك التي في الدول العربية أم الأجنبية أكثر ؟


----------



## ossama (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الى الاخ محمد الكردي بالنسبة الى موضوع الجهاز قد قصدت بالطاقة الخارجية اي دون ان نزوده بالطاقة وبالنسبة الى موضوع الطاقة لا تفنى فانها لا تفنى ولكن لم يحدث استغلال للطاقة في محيطها
ونحن سنحاول استغلالها وبالنسبة الى الطاقة لا يمكن تخليقها فهذا صحيح لكن عندما ا تلاحظ الجهاز تجد انه يكون الطاقة بدون توقف وارجح السبب الى الطاقة الذرية الميكانيكية التي هي لم تلاحظ ولدي اجهزة اخرى تنتج الطاقة من مصادر جديدة للطاقة غير المتعارف عليها كمصدر للطاقة في حياتنا مثل الجاذبية الارضية المغناطيسية


----------



## كمال_حامد (9 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جهاز الاخ اسامة يشبه روايات الخيال العلمي . ارجو من الاخ اسامة المزيد من التوضيح حول هذا الجهاز و المبدء الذي يعمل به من اجل ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## مهايد (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت تمدونا بالمعلومات اكتر


----------



## FRE111 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أنا / هانى محمد - من اليمن
أعمل فى مجال حلول وأنظمة الطاقة المتجددة منذا مايزيد عن 9 سنوات 
ولدى خبرة كبيرة والحمد لــلـــــــة .
عموما لاأطيل عليكم لـــ أى أستفسار عناى شى عن موضوع الطاقة المتجددة 
يمكنكم التواصل معى على ال***** أوالموبايل الخاص
ال***** : MRE95*************
الموبايل : 00967734516372
أو موقع الشركة : www.TSC.com.ye


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (18 أبريل 2007)

الى الاستاذ محمد الكردى فى مجال الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة انا باحث حر غير منتمى الى اى منظمة لها اهتمامات بهذا الامر وسوف انشر ماتقولة فى موضوع منفصل بالمنتدى وشكرا لك اهتمامك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لكل المتفاعلين مع الموضوع وأتمنى أن يكون هذا المنتدى بذرة لملتقى يجمع خبراء المستقبل

في هذا المجال....


----------



## serhan1971 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*تنفيذ عملي*

اعمل منذ 4 سنوات في هذا المجال
قمت خلالها بتصميم و تنفيذ عشرات المشاريع الناجحة
نطور الآن في قسم التطوير منتج تبريد مائي chiller بعمل على الطاقة الشمسية
مشاريع التدفئة و المياه الساخنة و تدفئة برك السباحة بالطاقة الشمسية التي نفذناها بنجاح كانت في الأردن - السعزدية-مصر-ليبيا-البحرين -الأمارات
انا بالخدامة لأي استفسار
[email protected]


----------



## صالح العنزى (7 يوليو 2008)

الى الأخ محمد الكردى :
ارجو الإجابة على السؤال التالى : كيف تقنع مسئوليين كبار بالدولة لإستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ( إقناع على مدعم بارقام تكلفة ) على المدى البعيد بان الطاقة البديلة توفر الكثير علما بانهم يقولون الكهرباء متوفره و رخيصة جدا مقارنة مع تكلفة الطاقة الشمسية.
مع جزيل الشكر ارجو الرد السريع عندى إيجاز ليتم فيه اتخاذ قرار.
مهندس صالح


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 يوليو 2008)

صالح العنزى قال:


> الى الأخ محمد الكردى :
> ارجو الإجابة على السؤال التالى : كيف تقنع مسئوليين كبار بالدولة لإستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ( إقناع على مدعم بارقام تكلفة ) على المدى البعيد بان الطاقة البديلة توفر الكثير علما بانهم يقولون الكهرباء متوفره و رخيصة جدا مقارنة مع تكلفة الطاقة الشمسية.
> مع جزيل الشكر ارجو الرد السريع عندى إيجاز ليتم فيه اتخاذ قرار.
> مهندس صالح


 

أهلا بك اخي

الاجابة سهلة جدا فلينظرو الى سعر النفط وخطر نقصه ولينظرو لسياسات الدول المتقدمة.... فقط

لم يعد هناك شك في جدوى الطاقة البديلة لكن المشكلة هل حكامنا سمعو بها من قبل ؟!!!


----------



## حازم نجم (8 يوليو 2008)

ومنكم نستفيد يا اخوان وانا طالب متخرج جديد عملت مشروع عن التدفئة باستخدام الشمس وبمساعدة بويلر


----------



## حازم نجم (8 يوليو 2008)

تدفئة تحت البلاط باستخدام solar evacuated tubes


----------



## صالح العنزى (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الأخ محمد و لكن كنت أتمنى ان يكون الرد مدعما بارقام على سبيل المثال سعر الكهرباء لمبنى يتكون من 3 ادوار بكذا لمدة 10 سنوات و عند استخدام الطاقة الشمسية التكلفة كذا على مدى عدة سنوات و هكذا مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي صلاح

بالنسبة للارقام يمكن حسابها لكن لاكون معك صريح الطاقة المتجددة لن تغلب طاقة النفط كجدوى اقتصادية

لكن كما ذكرت لك سبب التوجه لها هو خطر النفط 

تحياتي


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (11 يوليو 2008)

أنا أخوكم م/أحمد المحمدي 
حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسه الميكانيكا
ماجيستير في الطاقه الشمسيه كبديل 
أعمل في مجال الطاقه المتجده بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه
من مشاريعنا
-تسخين المركزي بالطاقه الشمسيه 
-تسخين حمامات السباحه بالطاقه الشمسيه 
وأعمل في توكيل فرنسي يدعى جاك جيوردانو
لاي استفسار زورونا على الموقع
www.climatech-sa.com


----------



## بكور (30 يوليو 2008)

الاخ العزيز / د. كمال بعد التحيه والسلام
انا ابوكر محمد عبد المطلب
مهندس ميكانيكى: احمد الله ان اتاح لى الفرصه فى لعمل فى محطات الطاقه المتجدده او الطاقه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 يوليو 2008)

أهلا بك أخي بكور

أتمنى أن تفيدنا من خبرتك وتجربتك في هذا المجال

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بكور (31 يوليو 2008)

ابوبكر محمد عبد المطلب
السودان
اعمل كمهندس ميكانيكى فى احدى محطات توليد الطاقه بحقل فلج بجنوب السودان
كنت قبلها اعمل باحدى محطات التوليد المشترك بمصنع سكر عسلايه وهو مشروع كبير مقارنة بانتاج المصنع(6000 ( الف طن فى اليوم.. الفكره تعتمد على توليد الطاقه الكهربيه+الطاقه الحراريه من الطاقه الحرايه الناتجه من حرق البقاز فى المرجل البخاريه... حيث يتمدد البخار فى التوربينه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربييه(13MW) ويستخلص البخار عند مراحل معينه للتوربين كمصدر للحراره لعمليات تصنيع السكر فالكره تعتبر فكره حديثه على مصانع السكر فى السودان ومجديه فى نفس الوقت كاستغلال الطاقه البديله لانتاج لطاقه الكهربيه(Biomass Energy) ومن ثم تصدير الكهرباء الفائضه عن حاجة المصنع... حبيت اعرض نبزه عن المشروع لانه فكره هائله تستحق المكافاه العالميه....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية اخ بكور وبانتظار المزيد منك


----------



## thewaytotruth (23 يونيو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6x0Z0eKm/Perendev_magnetic_motor.html


----------

